# stimson python (Antaresia stimsoni) identification



## gtutton (Mar 18, 2011)

I decided to identify my stimsons by the book, I read that stimsons have a single anal scale and discovered one of mine has a divided anal scale. Does this mean it isn't a stimson or are there exceptions. Could it even be a sub species?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Mar 18, 2011)

why hes not a sitm at all he is a ven!! lol, 
i think there'd be some variation you know 'congenital defects' etc. 
i have a diamond python with 'clefted' belly scales from the last third of his body all the way down to his anal scale, so who knows, it might not be that uncommon.


----------



## FAY (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't you get some much better pictures?


----------

